# Regrettable Retro Food from the 50's



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2021)

OMG, those look disgusting.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> ​


OMG!  I used to have that cookbook!  hahaha!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2021)

Stop, RRose!  You're scaring me!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> OMG, those look disgusting.


Thank God my mother didn't make this stuff.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Is this better?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2021)

UHhhhhhhh...........MA!  Help!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

This is supposed to be roast beef, Mashed spuds, and gravy...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This is supposed to be roast beef, Mashed spuds, and gravy...


LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2021)

Now you've done it!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

I just had a "spam" sandwich for lunch.   I still like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Mystery cube

is it jellied eel?
is it frozen herring?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 8, 2021)

Some of those dishes looks a lot like the meals I prepare myself now.  Presentation is not my strong point.  Throw it in a bowl, nuke it, then down it quickly without looking at it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Mystery cube
> 
> is it jellied eel?
> is it frozen herring?


Looks like jellied eels....*ugh* I hate those, but they're very popular among Londoners...


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, refried beans and smashed sweet potatoes mixed and heated are not that bad.  Life of a diabetic.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188118


One of Elvis's favorite dishes.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Looks like jellied eels....*ugh* I hate those, but they're very popular among Londoners...


Tell me about it. Jellied eels are a traditional English dish that originated in the 18th century, primarily in the East End of London. The dish consists of chopped eels boiled in a spiced stock that is allowed to cool and set, forming a jelly. It is usually both served and eaten cold.

The residue from the cooking has parsley added, it's then heated and poured over another East London favourite, pie & mash. The residue is known as the liquor, not to be confused with something alcoholic of the same name.

I can reassure you that there is at least one Londoner from the East End that gets grossed out by pie & mash and liquor.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

I have to admit, being I always hated to cook, when I was younger I ate T.V. dinners, so have partaken of Swanson's Hungry Man dinners. The rest of that stuff looks disgusting. BUT I also used to eat this....wouldn't today:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188120


Where else would you put potato fudge but on a baked potato? Hey, it comes in butterscotch too!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have to admit, being I always hated to cook, when I was younger I ate T.V. dinners, so have partaken of Swanson's Hungry Man dinners. The rest of that stuff looks disgusting. BUT I also used to eat this....wouldn't today:View attachment 188122


I Love Vita herring snacks! I prefer the one in wine instead of the sour cream.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have to admit, being I always hated to cook, when I was younger I ate T.V. dinners, so have partaken of Swanson's Hungry Man dinners. The rest of that stuff looks disgusting. BUT I also used to eat this....wouldn't today:View attachment 188122


My parents would eat this stuff.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> One of Elvis's favorite dishes.


That makes sense!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I Love Vita herring snacks! I prefer the one in wine instead of the sour cream.


I haven't brought it in decades Radish Rose. I don't think I ever had it in wine. I'm glad you're enjoying.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Tell me about it. Jellied eels are a traditional English dish that originated in the 18th century, primarily in the East End of London. The dish consists of chopped eels boiled in a spiced stock that is allowed to cool and set, forming a jelly. It is usually both served and eaten cold.
> 
> The residue from the cooking has parsley added, it's then heated and poured over another East London favourite, pie & mash. The residue is known as the liquor, not to be confused with something alcoholic of the same name.
> 
> ...


Barfffff....


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I haven't brought it in decades Radish Rose. I don't think I ever had it in wine. I'm glad you're enjoying.


Pardon Diva, it's wine "sauce";


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Where else would you put potato fudge but on a baked potato? Hey, it comes in butterscotch too!


So, it's basically chocolate (or butterscotch) on a potato? Huh!


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2021)

My mother would make a lime Jello mold to take to parties that had crushed pineapple and shredded carrots in it.  I hated that thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Devi said:


> So, it's basically chocolate (or butterscotch) on a potato? Huh!


 I took it to mean that there was potatoes in the fudge too.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188119


Vienna sausages were a must for deer hunting.  Took several cans with me while stealthfully stalking the game.  Empty bread sack for the empties.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I took it to mean that there was potatoes in the fudge too.


From what I can tell, it's just a gimmicky way to get kids to eat spuds...just pour some of this gunk on a potato, and they will go bonkers!


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

I just had this for lunch.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Barfffff....


That was the reaction emoticon I was needing for most of this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Oh yeah!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Thank God my mother didn't make this stuff.


Nor mine, and nor I.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 8, 2021)

Forget it, I am definitely skipping dinner tonight after seeing all this mess.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Forget it, I am definitely skipping dinner tonight after seeing all this mess.


Just go straight to the dessert, unless it's Potato Fudge @Lewkat


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2021)

The folks at Disney were pretty good cooks.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 8, 2021)

jujube said:


> My mother would make a lime Jello mold to take to parties that had crushed pineapple and shredded carrots in it.  I hated that thing.


My mom would make something like that for Easter. Minus the pineapple, with shredded cabbage instead.  A glob of mayo did not make it better.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 8, 2021)

In the nightmare thread I said I rarely had them.  Tonight will be the exception.  No other way to describe this food!


----------



## Shero (Oct 8, 2021)

Unfortunately I cannot unsee what I see here, I am going green! Must say I loved Blancmange


----------



## oldpop (Oct 8, 2021)

I still get a craving for these occasionally. They are very tasty.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have to admit, being I always hated to cook, when I was younger I ate T.V. dinners, so have partaken of Swanson's Hungry Man dinners. The rest of that stuff looks disgusting. BUT I also used to eat this....wouldn't today:View attachment 188122


Never tried this stuff but my granddad, who I came over here from Lithuania, used to make it from scratch during the holidays. Good Lord pass me a turkey leg.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

It looks like it's gonna get up and crawl away.


----------



## jujube (Oct 9, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I still get a craving for these occasionally. They are very tasty.
> 
> View attachment 188203


My grandfather always had a jar of these in his refrigerator.  When I had to get something out of the fridge, I'd close my eyes and grope around because I couldn't look at those things.

I do like pickled eggs, though.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 9, 2021)

Logger taverns almost always had big jars of pickled pigs feet and pickled eggs behind the bar. They were popular.

Vienna sausages and off brand copies were staples in a logger lunchbox as were various potted meat spreads.

I passed through the late 40s and 50s unscathed with no exposure to the horrors displayed in this thread. Although bologna and it's cousin's had their disgusting secrets.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 9, 2021)

OMG, what a collection of nauseating "food".


----------



## Judycat (Oct 9, 2021)

My dad, whose people came from Russia, loved pigs feet. He'd buy them from a farmer and boil them down to a gel then eat that. Ick. What was it with the jellied food back then?


----------



## Pecos (Oct 9, 2021)

Pecos my boy, will you never learn.
Some threads should not be read. Now you are headed for some serious heartburn.


----------



## jujube (Oct 9, 2021)

The famous (or infamous, if you will) "Ten Cent Lunch" of the Depression Era:  a Moon Pie and an RC Cola.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> The famous (or infamous, if you will) "Ten Cent Lunch" of the Depression Era:  a Moon Pie and an RC Cola.


Or a pack of Nabs and a Nehi Grape soda


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2021)

When I  was about 6 years old,   I invented  this concoction  ....
mixing jello  with dairy milk  ....and  also many time after the jello was set,  I would pour milk on top of it.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> My mother would make a lime Jello mold to take to parties that had crushed pineapple and shredded carrots in it.  I hated that thing.


My mother also put chopped or grated cabbage in it, too. I actually like it


----------



## Colleen (Oct 10, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I still get a craving for these occasionally. They are very tasty.
> 
> View attachment 188203


My dad used to eat this all the time...and Limburger cheese. Not together, of course....haha.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> The famous (or infamous, if you will) "Ten Cent Lunch" of the Depression Era:  a Moon Pie and an RC Cola.


I thought Moon Pie and RC Cola were a southern thing. 

And not a 50s thing, but lutefisk. Ewwwww! Who can eat that stuff when it's stunk up the house while it's cooking? I hated it


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 11, 2021)

I recall (back in the 60's or 70's) there was a real culinary flop here in the UK. It was for potato sticks  called , I think, "Chipples". (ie small chips = small French fries).  The slogan was "Chipples turn a snack into a meal" .   They didn't last long.  I searched for a picture, but couldn't find one.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 11, 2021)

Just the thing for those cold winter mornings ..


Also had a few Moon Pies with an RC Cola way back in the day.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2021)

Anybody remember putting your Spanish peanuts in with your Coke or RC Cola?  It was quite a fad in the 50's but I thought it was pretty disgusting with all those peanut skins floating on top.  It seemed to be more a "boy" thing to do.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> Anybody remember putting your Spanish peanuts in with your Coke or RC Cola?  It was quite a fad in the 50's but I thought it was pretty disgusting with all those peanut skins floating on top.  It seemed to be more a "boy" thing to do.


Emptying a small bag of peanuts into your bottle of Coke has made a come-back. My 19yr-old grandson loves it.
You very rarely find any skins in today's bags of peanuts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a few old cookbooks with these type of recipes. I'll be kind and won't add to the mess.

I do remember enjoying pickled ham hocks instead of the feet. More meat on the bone but a little more pig hair. lol I guess they didn't have the cleaning techniques they have today.

My grandma made chopped up spam with dill pickles and mayo. It was really good on rye bread.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My grandma made chopped up spam with dill pickles and mayo. It was really good on rye bread.


My gramma fried it first, and I think she used chopped up gerkins instead of dill pickles. I liked it, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

What my mother called chopped "ham" and pickle was the sandwich filling popular at all the kids birthday parties.

 It just dawned on me.... Oh my God what if it was Spam?!


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


>


Sooooo appropriate!


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2021)

What is all this stuff?!  hahaha...I have never laughed so hard, especially page one (1-24) .
My dogs got up from their nap to find out what all the commotion was (they get so excited when I laugh out loud).

...And then Pink Biz with a chilled mold of canned Spaghettios and canned Vienna Sausages poking out of the center Bananas wrapped in processed ham then covered in a very thick greenish-yellowy sauce and displayed on a beautiful healthy table of fresh green salad and fresh grapes...in the background (what???...proof that they really know what you should be eating but shoved in the back).

And then "Potato Fudge"????? hahaha. And canned Beenie Weenies? Never heard of that


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2021)

I was an adult before I found out that *most* people make their ham salad out of... well....ham.  My mother would grind up a big hunk of boloney (or bologna, if you want to make it sound better), mix it with mayo and pickle relish and VOILA! ham salad.  And we ate a lot of it.

I guess, to be totally accurate, bologna *can* be all pork, which being cheaper than "all-beef bologna" was probably what she used, frugal being my mother's middle name.....thus it was distantly related to ham as we know it.  There's even veal bologna for the connoisseur and turkey bologna for the health-conscious among us and even tofu bologna (not-so-fondly known as "phony boloney) for the Vegans. 

To wander no farther down this gustatory minefield, I'll say I dislike ham salad to this day, no matter *what* it's made of.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 11, 2021)

We try to go to the 'RC Cola Moon Pie Festival' in Bell Buckle, TN each year.
Love the parade and the food is Great. 
Friendly people and a Great time.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> I was an adult before I found out that *most* people make their ham salad out of... well....ham.  My mother would grind up a big hunk of boloney (or bologna, if you want to make it sound better), mix it with mayo and pickle relish and VOILA! ham salad.  And we ate a lot of it.
> 
> I guess, to be totally accurate, bologna *can* be all pork, which being cheaper than "all-beef bologna" was probably what she used, frugal being my mother's middle name.....thus it was distantly related to ham as we know it.  There's even veal bologna for the connoisseur and turkey bologna for the health-conscious among us and even tofu bologna (not-so-fondly known as "phony boloney) for the Vegans.
> 
> To wander no farther down this gustatory minefield, I'll say I dislike ham salad to this day, no matter *what* it's made of.


Now that you mention baloney or bologna, it seems to me *that *was the mystery meat in those childhood sandwiches after all, and I wish I had some right now! @jujube


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## caroln (Oct 24, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I thought Moon Pie and RC Cola were a southern thing.
> 
> And not a 50s thing, but lutefisk. Ewwwww! Who can eat that stuff when it's stunk up the house while it's cooking? I hated it


I grew up in a Swedish family and my grandmother had lutefisk every Christmas.  As a kid, I couldn't even look at it much less eat it.  That and creamed herring.  Blech!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

caroln said:


> creamed herring.


Yes, herring in sour cream or usually in wine sauce.....
so traditional and so delicious


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

caroln said:


> I grew up in a Swedish family and my grandmother had lutefisk every Christmas.


I have seen this on TV but never in real life.


----------



## caroln (Oct 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have seen this on TV but never in real life.


I remember it as being a gross gelatinous lump of fish that stunk to high heaven.  Thanks RadishRose...now I can't get that image out of my head!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2021)

How about this for breakfast?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have seen this on TV but never in real life.


No need to be anywhere near it in RL!

No need to be anywhere near Spam, either. I had to eat more than my share of it during the war (WWII, that is). Spam, powdered milk, powdered eggs...yuck.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)

RubyK said:


> How about this for breakfast?


Probably more nutritious than any other cold cereal in a box or donuts or sugary Danish pastries which many people eat all the time for breakfast.

I may try it someday if I remember.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2021)

The "retro" food I kind of miss is Calf Brains.  My old Mom used to make that a few times a year, and it was quite good.  My wife never wanted to try that stuff, so the last time I had that was decades ago.  Then, too, there are concerns about "Mad Cow" disease.  I haven't seen brains for sale in the stores in many years.


----------



## caroln (Oct 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The "retro" food I kind of miss is Calf Brains.  My old Mom used to make that a few times a year, and it was quite good.  My wife never wanted to try that stuff, so the last time I had that was decades ago.  Then, too, there are concerns about "Mad Cow" disease.  *I haven't seen brains for sale in the stores in many years.*


Thank God! Haven't seen head cheese either...gross stuff.


----------



## funsearcher! (Oct 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Pardon Diva, it's wine "sauce";





RadishRose said:


> Pardon Diva, it's wine "sauce";


My brother's favorite thing--I buy it for him for his birthday


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 30, 2021)

My father ran the local slaughterhouse in small indiana
farm town....he always had his pick of meats when 
prepping meats for farmers, always brought home brains and 
the tongues too I believe....brains n eggs for breakfast......lol...


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have to admit, being I always hated to cook, when I was younger I ate T.V. dinners, so have partaken of Swanson's Hungry Man dinners. The rest of that stuff looks disgusting. BUT I also used to eat this....wouldn't today:View attachment 188122


*OMG, my dad always had a jar of that stuff in the house.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *OMG, my dad always had a jar of that stuff in the house.*


Did you ever try it Marie?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Did you ever try it Marie?


*Yes, I sort of liked it, but have not had any since I was a kid. Maybe some day*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2021)

RubyK said:


> How about this for breakfast?


I know at least once when I was on vacation, I used vanilla ice cream on either my farina or oatmeal because I didn't have milk. It was good.


----------

